# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Catacombs of Ravenloft

## Gwynfrid

It all feels like a dream now. Well, a nightmare, rather, a dark, dreary one at first, then more and more scary, escalating to the terrifying conclusion that is sure to come now. The cold fog is what they all remember, from the beginning. What were they all doing in this land named Barovia? Were did they come from? They didn't even know each other. What brought them together? None of them can recall how they got to this place, its constantly overcast sky, its fields with partly harvested, partly rotting crops, its constant atmosphere of dread. 

The village was worse. Blanketed in midst, smothering the streets and marooning the buildings, an archipelago of crumbling masonry in a gray, hopeless sea. Charcoal was thick on the air, but that choking odor couldn't overpower the underlying, sickly sweet smell of carrion and spoilage. Claw marks raked some of the abandoned buildings, others had barricaded doors, windows shuttered and planked. Had anyone been saved? But they didn't have much time to investigate, because the zombie incursion began soon after.

... And then, the castle. How they got there, again, wasn't clear in their minds. An elaborate, massive assembly of thick crenelated walls, towers of all heights, crowned with ominous-looking stone gargoyles, statues of vaguely demonic figures, and worse. Yet, they came across the drawbridge, creaking in the wind, the rust-eaten iron cahins straining with the weight. Inside, they found dwellings of haunting and ancient grandeur, all covered in dust, rotting in places. Whispers of dead secrets in the corridors. Traces of a terrible past. And so many, many denizens intent on murder, deadly traps, untold horrors in the dungeons. In so many of these halls, they could have met their end. Yet, they perservered, deeper and deeper into the castle, in a desperate quest for survival.

Finally, they have come here. The catacombs. The final resting place, inasmuch as they have been able to ascertain, of the last master of Castle Ravenloft - Count Strahd von Zarovich. 

Buried deep beneath the keep of Ravenloft, an arched ceiling sags over squat crypts, forming a maze of catacombs. A thick fog clings to the ﬂoor and cobwebs hang limp in the musty air. 

The black ceiling appears to move.



*Spoiler*
Show

The group came down the stairs shown on the left side of the map. The catacombs are made up of 10-foot-wide arched walkways running between 10-foot-square crypts. The crypt walls and the arches over the walkways support the ceiling, which is 15 feet high throughout the area. The entire place is pitch dark, but four of the characters have ancestral darkivision, and can see the area depicted below. For the two without darkvision, please indicate if you have turned on your Goggles of Night. If not, then please indicate what your source of light is.

We are presently in exploration mode. Please indicate your current exploration activity. (Edited for correct link) 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show





OOC thread
Recruitment thread

----------


## Thunder999

Jildu peers around the unpleasant place, holding his glowing staff firmly in front of him. 

_Ceilings really should remain still, not that anything in this place seems to care how things should be._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Jildu has the Light cantrip cast on his staff, causing it to shed bright light in a 60-foot radius and dim light for the next 60 feet.
Oh and he'd have used his Wand of Longstrider by now too, since it lasts 8 hours.
He's taking the Investigate activity

----------


## zylodrizzt

I prefer no ceiling at all but here we are and hopefully I will see the sands of my lands once more. I'll take a look ahead.  eada says.

This elf has sand colored skin. Wild dark nearly black hair. Sky blue eyes. He wears the garb of an acrobat. Tight but very breathable. Tho he is more on the scrawny side you can see the muscles shift as he moves especially in his legs. Definitely an athlete.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

taking the avoid notice action. This may allow me to use stealth instead of perception for innit

----------


## Albinobrow

It's cramped.. not enough room to stretch in here.. The very small Kluh looks around clearly uncomfortable, falling slightly behind the group. 

It's amazing how he's managed to keep up with several ropes and a sword twice his size in his hand but dragging behind him, the edge chipped and scraped from being drug across various types of rock and earth. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Kluh will also take the scout action but holding up the rear.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Not wanting to use her goggles just yet, Aleith stays near Jildus staff for light.  With her gloomblade drawn and her soft boots moving her in near silence, she creeps along the hall.  As she moves, she studies her surroundings, especially the ceiling, calling on her extensive skill set and worldly knowledge to better understand exactly what they are getting into here.

*Spoiler*
Show

Investigate action

----------


## Gwynfrid

Aleith looks at the ceiling, and with the help of Jildu's light, she quickly determines the nature of the movements up there. The place teems with bats, their wings black at the deepest recesses of the earth.


*Spoiler: Map corrected for tile size*
Show


I placed the characters more or less randomly, except for eada who's further out, accounting for the post above. From that position he sees more of the pathways between the crypts. All the crypts have doors, which are closed.

----------


## Nomrom

Moving forward with the others, Razick's eyes peer through the light from Jildu's staff and into the surrounding darkness as well. His careful gaze searches out likely places looking for any secrets the deadly catacombs may conceal.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Razick takes the search action as he travels with the rest of the group.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The magical light casts eerie, ominous shadows as the companions advance cautiously. Razick's keen senses don't detect any hidden features in the stone walls and arches. Meanwhile, Aleith and Jildu check out engravings on the crypts' doors. The first one on their right reads :

_Patrina Velikovna
Bride_
That name doesn't mean anything to the adventurers. However, the one on their left does. Freshly carved letters in the stone door mark this as the tomb of

_Aleith Gahrain
Wife_

----------


## Thunder999

Jildu turns to the woman next to him "So, I'm going to guess you probably weren't married to a woman who shared your name? Perhaps we should open it, anyone good at spotting traps?"

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Thats a lotta bats, Aleith whispers as she walks up to the eponymous tomb.  No I certainly havent wed, let alone to myself.  I _am_ named after my great-grandmother, but she is buried far from here, and not in a crypt.  She frowns at the potential implications, as she withdraws her tools and begins to look for traps.

----------


## Gwynfrid

While Ser Rychard advances cautiously, his shield at the ready for any unexpected attack, Aleith examines the crypt door for traps, failing to find any. A tense moment passes. Suddenly, a booming voice echoes across the arches, seemingly coming from all directions. It speaks with an aristocratic accent, with barytone intonations that somehow evoke the ancient days of Barovia - while not truly the voice of an old man, it betrays a weariness of the world and the weight of centuries, someone who has seen and caused death countless times. The voice of a dead soul.

"Why have you come to my demesne? Are you on a quest for your own doom? Did not my castle and its denizens stand as a warning that I do not care for being disturbed in my rest? 

Yet, here you are, among the tombs of my subjects and ancestors. 

Very well. 

You have chosen.

You are welcome to join me NOW!"

*Spoiler: Entering encounter mode - round 0*
Show

For simplicity, I will roll all initiatives. The rolls below include a +1 bonus thanks to Kluh's scouting.

Ser Rychard, Perception (1d20+14)[*34*]
Alteith, Perception (1d20+19)[*35*]
Kluh, Perception (1d20+16)[*17*]
Razick, Perception (1d20+17)[*23*]
eada, Stealth (1d20+18)[*34*]
Jildu, Perception (1d20+19)[*37*]
Enemies (average bonus), Perception (1d20+18)[*21*]

A reminder, I use a house rule for group initiative in PbP. The point of this rule is to speed things up in the PbP context. It works like this:
- Each character has individual initiative, while enemies have initiative as a group (equal to the average of all members).
- Round 0: The characters with initiative higher than the enemy initiative act; then, the enemies act.
- Round 1: All characters act; then, the enemies act. Etc.
- Character actions are resolved in the order of posting. When necessary, you can indicate conditional actions to modify that order: For example, "Berndik waits until Alzobar casts his spell, then he charges the ogre leader; if the leader is down, he charges the closest ogre instead".

In the present case, everyone except Kluh gets to act in round 0.

EDIT - note I didn't change the map, but Aleith is in I25 now.

----------


## zylodrizzt

Eada crouches down like a lion ready to pounce. He looks around trying to spot potential threats dagger in hand.

*Spoiler: action*
Show

he takes the seek action. If it's a free action to drop prone(ish) I'd like to do that since I have kip up. Saving my other two actions for if I see a threat.

----------


## Thunder999

Jildu casts a Shield spell and channels some of the abjurant magic into his staff, sliding into his Arcane Cascade, then approaches the crypt door (or opens it if he's already close enough)

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not much you can do without an enemy in sight, but he's ready.  

Statblock stuff: 118/118 hp, Arcane Cascade stance is providing +2 Force damage on every weapon attack, Shield is giving +1 AC for a total AC of 29. His staff is held in two hands.  
Sheet

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler*
Show

(Rolled a secret roll) eada detects nothing in the area in front of him.

Dropping prone is an action you can take, but not a free action.



Carefully looking around, eada cannot find any hidden enemy. Jildu assumes a combat stance and moves to the crypt door. From his vantage point, the pathways between the arches remain free of any presence.

The only trace of activity they can sense is from the bats, shuffling uneasily over their heads.

----------


## zylodrizzt

Eada slows his breathing and shifts his footing taking a stance that allows for great mobility with little effort allowing easy dodges and blocks. He tries to remain undetected.

*Spoiler: finish round 0*
Show

Go into crane stance with 1 action and stealth again with final action. I now have 1 higher ac

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Aleith twists her lenses to night mode.  Put that light out, she mutters as she draws up her hood and abruptly vanishes from sight.

*Spoiler*
Show

1: activate goggles of night - dark vision 1 hour
2-3: activate cloak of elvenkind - invisibility 2 minute

----------


## Nomrom

Startled by the voice appearing out of nowhere, Razick quickly thrusts his hand into his pouch of reagents and whips up a potion that he immediately chugs down before peering into the darkness once more to find the source of the voice.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

1st - Quick Alchemy to make a Cat's Eye Elixir
2nd - Interact to drink the elixir
3rd - Seek action

----------


## Gwynfrid

Razick can't be quite sure, but he thinks the echoes originated from the right of the broad pathway facing them. Cautiously, shield at the ready, Ser Rychard moves forward, but he doesn't see any enemies - only shadows of himself and his companions dancing along the cobweb-covered walls.

The voice rises again.

"Should you simply accept my embrace, it would be less painful. But it may be that you prefer to perish in a fight. 
I will honor your choice."

The voice continues, much less distinctly, in undecipherable tones that sound like some spell is being cast. Then, another sound loudly stirs the deathly atmosphere. It is a noise of stone scraping over stone, like a heavy door opening, somewhere among the catacombs, but coming from the direction opposite from the voice...

*Spoiler: end of round 0*
Show

Actions for Ser Rychard:
#1 and 2 Move to K26
#3 Raise shield

Round 1 begins. All characters' turns, in any order.

I made the mistake of leaving home without a copy of my plans and tokens, so I had to make a new one that doesn't look as good. On the other hand. it's probably easier to read.

----------


## Nomrom

Razick is initially drawn to the voice that seems to be coming from the right, but his attention is immediately diverted to the scraping sound that seems to come from off to the left. He quickly darts around the corner, eyes scanning any sign of life ready to rain fire on whatever may be threatening them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

1st action - Razick strides his full 35 ft. to G22
2nd action - Seek action ahead of him down that corridor
3rd action - If he sees something, then he'll strike with either an alchemist's fire or a ghost charge depending on how undead it looks to be. If he doesn't see anything yet, he'll stride again. I will update as necessary based on the result of his seeking.


*Spoiler: Character Information*
Show

Pathbuilder link for character tracking
Infusions 8/15; Alchemist's Fire (Moderate) x6, Elixir of Life (Moderate) x4, Ghost Charge (Moderate) x6

----------


## zylodrizzt

Eada sneaks to the north toward the sound of something opening.

*Spoiler: actions rnd 1*
Show

1. Sneak
2. 60ft movement north
3. Not sure would like more info b4 deciding

----------


## Gwynfrid

Neither eada nor Razick see anything in the corridor.

*Spoiler*
Show


@Nomrom: Razick is now in G22, and saw/heard nothing. He has one action left.

@zylodrizzt: The Sneak action is a movement, but at half speed. With Eada's great base speed, he gets to H21 and now has 2 actions left. Please use the coordinates to indicate precisely where he goes next.


*Spoiler: ADDED: Map update*
Show

----------


## Thunder999

Jildu will cast Shield again then follow eada.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stride twice to follow as far as I can, 45ft speed
Still full health, in cascade, AC 29 thanks to shield.

----------


## Albinobrow

Kluh grips the dinged up bastard sword and readies it in both hands, almost twice his size! And continues to look around while following behind the group.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Kluh's actions this round will be
Seek
Stride 
Stride

The goal is to stay in the rear guard of the group, and look around for any potential disturbances. Not sure exactly where that'll put him with his 25ft speed. But again, wants to stay in the rear guard.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Invisible, Aleith says again, "Jildu!  Kill the light! Goggles up!" She draws her blade and dashes after the others stealthily.

*Spoiler*
Show

1: draw blade
2-3: double swift sneak after the others, keeping some distance.

@Thunder999:  Aleith has a gloomblade which gives large benenits in darkness.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Eada swiftly goes on to explore further in the possible direction of the noise, and finds what seems to be the far end of the catacomb. Further, some stairs go down into the darkness, but that opening is barred with a portcullis. He gets the sense that he has probably gone too far that way... Especially when the metallic sound of heavy steps are heard from the south-east direction. Another voice rises, with an abyssal depth to it, and his companions react with cries of pain and alarm. Indeed, the others have followed, at their own pace, and in front of them, a dark figure emerges. It is a tall warrior, clad from head to toe in an armor of entirely black metal. Two points of pale blue light are the only facial features visible through his square, heavy helmet. He strides calmly, not bothering with either discretion or speed, a large sword in both hands, pointed in Ser Richard's and Razick's direction. A single word of magic, spoken with a voice that sounds like it comes from the deepest of graves, and the whole area is covered in frost, chilling their bodies to the bone! All around, the frozen bodies of bats fall from the ceiling, and hundreds of the surviving animals take flight...

In a farther distance to the south, Ser Richard hears the first voice again, as more magic is spoken. But then, another enemy emerges, right next to Kluh, who was guarding the rear: Seemingly made entirely out of shadows, it silently comes right out of the wall next to him, and strikes with a bare hand that lacks all physical substance.

*Spoiler: end of round 1*
Show

I positioned your characters approximately following your indications, I hope this is reasonably OK - I won't backtrack, I'm afraid, that would be far too complicated!

The full-armored warrior comes out of the crypt in S20, strides, and unleashes a 30-ft blast of cold. Razick and Ser Richard are in the area of effect.
Cold damage (5d12)[*30*], basic reflex save DC28
Ser Rychard: (1d20+18)[*25*] - failed
Razick: (1d20+19)[*30*] - passed

The shadowy creature comes out of the wall in I22 and attacks Kluh (1d20+18)[*31*] for (2d10+6)[*21*] negative damage - hit!

The sound of spellcasting came from the area between N-T/30-35.

Total for this round:
Ser Rychard took 30 cold damage.
Razick took 10 cold damage thanks to his ring of cold resistance.
Kluh took 21 negative damage.

*Spoiler: map*
Show

----------


## zylodrizzt

Eada comes around the corner seemingly flying in a blur of motion. He leaps into the air leg extended twisting as he goes in a screw type motion to knock the knight to the ground. The knight stands it's ground as the elven missile lands on his chest but quickly follows is a kick to the side of the head. Eada pushes off into a back flip and disappears behind a tomb once again.

*Spoiler: rnd 2 eada*
Show

I'll put flavor in later.
Action 1 move up to the fully armored warrior (hopefully didn't know I was there b4)
Action 2 flurry of manuvers (trip then attack)
Action 3 sneak back around a crypt 30ft away (m14 I think)


Rolls
Trip (1d20+20)[*26*]
Attack (1d20+20)[*30*]
Damage (2d6+6)[*16*]

----------


## Thunder999

Jildu re-casts his Shield, Strides into reach of the armoured figure and swings his staff for its feet to try and Trip it.

*Spoiler: OOC/rolls*
Show

So about that light, turns out it's not actually dismissable, maybe after this fight I could cast it on something and shove that in a bag since you can only have one, wouldn't have gone with it if I'd known.  
Stride is to N18 since Jildu has reach.  His staff has the Trip trait so he can use its reach and +1 when tripping.
(1d20+22)[*41*] against reflex DC to trip.

Shield is boosting AC to 29, 118/118hp 
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2643175

----------


## Albinobrow

THAT *HURT!!!* Kluh screams and his anger causes his small form to swell up as if each muscle was expanding like a balloon! He turns to his assailant and raise the now huge bastard sword and swings down! The metal shooting sparks as is scrapes against the walls!

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Get mad! Attack the thing that hit me! 

Action 1 - Rage: Grow large, 1 minute
Action 2 - Strike (1d20+20)[*27*] Damage (2d8+10)[*18*] Persistent bleed damage (1d6)[*2*] Giant Stature
Action 3 - Strike? (1d20+20)[*30*] Damage (2d8+10)[*16*] Persistent bleed damage (1d6)[*3*]

Pretty sure that's right. I don't see where I can't attack twice? 

Edit to show raging, giant stature, followed by a strike.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Aleith scowls invisibly accepting that Jildu wont turn off his light - no matter.  She dashes down the hall silently, but slows at the nexus of two paths:  one leading to the shadowy form; the other to the armored figure - next to Jildus light.  Neither option looked appealing, so she glanced back and forth studying the two figures, trying to gauge which is the better target.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

1: move to K17
2: recall knowledge (shadow) (1d20+12)[*19*]
3: recall knowledge (knight) (1d20+12)[*28*]

I am assuming undead here, but if I am wrong, her check may improve.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Eada runs at an incredible speed between the catacombs, arriving just right to land a kick aimed at the warrior's feet. However, the black armored man dodges this easily. Not so, the clever follow-up blow to the face with the other foot, as the acrobatic monk attempts to retreat - only to be intercepted by a lightning-fast strike of the greatsword.

Jildu cautiously casts a defensive cantrip before moving in. An elaborate feint with the staff, and the warrior falls on his back in a loud clang of metal hitting the hard stone. Ser Richards joins the fray, calling on the power of his deity to smite this undoubtedly evil creature. Meanwhile, Aleith racks his brain, searching for memories to recall to his help against these creatures. Undead, that they most certainly are, but beyond that?

Raised to a frenzy by the cold shock a few seconds ago, hundreds and hundreds of bats take to the air, and attack every inch of exposed skin! The warrior stands again, only to focus his attacks on Ser Richard.

Meanwhile, on the other side of the battlefield, Razick moves in, to throw a few of his specially prepared concoctions at the creature, which seems to be in great pain from it. Kluh yells in anger and grows to incredible proportions! His bastard sword buries itself in the shadowy, near-nonexistent substance of the creature who just assailed him. His sword takes out a bit of dark, wispy material, that quickly evaporates in the cold air of the tomb. The creature retaliates. In a painful effect that shakes Kluh to the bone, it pulls on his shadow, and to his astonishment, rips it off him! To top that off, it then retreats right from under the giant goblin's nose, to disappear right through the nearest stone wall!

But Razick doesn't have time to reflect on this strange flight, because he hears footsteps now, coming from behind the closest crypt, and suddenly stands before him the master of Ravenloft, the superbly elegant Count Strahd von Zarovich. He really strikes the figure of an aristocrat, someone supremely aware of his power and superiority. As he walks, it appears that there are four of him, four identical versions advancing together, but experienced adventurers will easily recognize this to be an illusory effect. His face is gaunt, his half smile unsettling, but what Razick notices the easiest is the eyes. Red-blood, piercing, imperative, they seem to bury their gaze into his skull... But the alchemist shakes his head and manages to ignore the intense attack.

*Spoiler: end of round 2*
Show

PC's actions

Eada moves in, trips (miss), strikes (hit, 16 damage) and moves away. 

The armored warrior reacts with an Attack of Opportunity (1d20+22)[*28*] damage (2d12+9)[*16*] + (1d6)[*1*] cold - MISS

If this is a hit, then Ser Richard reacts with Retributive Strike, reducing damage by 12. 

Jildu casts Shield, moves in, and trips : Crit! The warrior falls and takes (1d6)[*5*] damage.

Kluh rages, grows, and strikes: Hit, but not all the 16 damage goes through, and this creature doesn't bleed.

Ser Richard moves in, enacts Smite Evil, and strikes (1d20+20)[*27*] damage (2d8+5)[*16*] + 4 good damage - MISS

Aleith moves and attempts to recall knowledge. These are secret rolls, so I didnt use your rolls.
*Spoiler: Aleith's information*
Show

Aleith seems to remember having read about dark warriors like this one, it's an undead, called a death knight. A major portion of the death knight's power lies in their sword. 
Aleith doesnt remember anything about the other creature.


Razick moves, and throws two Moderate Ghost Charges at the creature attacking Kluh.
#1 (1d20+19)[*29*] damage (2d8+5)[*17*] positive. The splash does nothing to Kluh - HIT
#2 (1d20+14)[*30*] damage (2d8+5)[*9*] positive. If either attack hits, the creature is enfeebled 1 - HIT

Enemy actions

3 vampire bats swarms take flight in the area hit by the dark warrior's cone of frost last round. They all use their 3 actions to feast on the blood of those present in the area. Basic Reflex saves for all :

Aleith
#1 (1d20+21)[*38*] damage (1d4)[*2*] and 1 persistent bleed if failed
#2 (1d20+21)[*37*] damage (1d4)[*2*] and 1 persistent bleed if failed
#3 (1d20+21)[*39*] damage (1d4)[*4*] and 1 persistent bleed if failed

Jildu
#1 (1d20+16)[*28*] damage (1d4)[*3*] and 1 persistent bleed if failed
#2 (1d20+16)[*35*] damage (1d4)[*2*] and 1 persistent bleed if failed
#3 (1d20+16)[*27*] damage (1d4)[*4*] and 1 persistent bleed if failed

Ser Richard
#1 (1d20+18)[*33*] damage (1d4)[*2*] and 1 persistent bleed if failed
#2 (1d20+18)[*32*] damage (1d4)[*3*] and 1 persistent bleed if failed
#3 (1d20+18)[*28*] damage (1d4)[*4*] and 1 persistent bleed if failed - CRIT SUCCESS on all the rolls above. No damage.


The shadowy creature:
#1 Strikes Kluh (1d20+18)[*34*] (substract 1 if enfeebled) damage (2d10+6)[*17*] - HIT
#2 If this hits, it enacts a special power STEALS SHADOW Kluh is now enfeebled 2; if not, it tries to attack again (1d20+13)[*23*] (substract 1 if enfeebled) damage (2d10+6)[*13*]
#3 Retreats through the wall.

The black warrior:
#1 Stands - Does Jildu wish to use a reaction?
#2 Strikes Ser Richard (1d20+22)[*30*] damage (2d12+9)[*20*] + (1d6)[*6*] cold - HIT
#3 Strikes Ser Richard again (1d20+17)[*26*] damage (2d12+9)[*16*] + (1d6)[*2*] cold - MISS

Count Strahd von Zarovich
#1 Strides to L25
#2/3 Looks at Razick, intensely. Will save DC28 (2d12+17)[*39*] - CRIT SUCCESS, no effect

This round:
- The warrior took 21 damage
- The shadowy creature took 32 damage
- Kluh took 17 damage and is enfeebled 2
- Ser Richard took 26 damage


Round 3 begins, all PCs to act in any order.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Thunder999

Jildu will take the opportunity to get a hit in as the warrior stands up.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

He has the Attack of Opportunity reaction, triggered by standing from prone.
(1d30+20)[*34*] to hit for (2d8+7)[*10*] bludgeoning, 2 force and (1d6)[*3*] fire damage

----------


## Thunder999

Jildu takes a moment to glimpse at the future, letting knowledge of the warrior's movements guide his hands, then channels fire into his staff and swings for it.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

That's a True Strike followed by Spellstriking with Produce Flame.  
True strike is roll twice, so the better of (1d20+20)[*22*] and (1d20+20)[*35*] to hit
for (2d8+7)[*16*] bludgeoning damage, (1d6)[*2*] + (1d4)[*1*] + (5d4+4)[*14*] fire damage and 2 force damage (weapon damage, flaming rune, flaming star spellheart triggered by using Produce Flame, Produce flame and arcane cascade respectively) 
118/118hp, 28 AC
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2643175

----------


## zylodrizzt

Eada comes from around the corner. He comes in for a baseball slide to right behind the knight as he does he spins his legs kicking at the legs of the knight and using the rest of his momentum comes back to his feet and pushing himself away somersaulting to the south and coming to a stop behind a wall nearer to strahd.

*Spoiler: eada rnd 3*
Show

1 winding path to just opposite jildu
2 flurry trip (1d20+20)[*36*] kick [roll]1d20+20[\roll] damage [roll]2d6+6[\roll]
3 winding path away to the south at O23


Failed rolls https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...8#post25551268

----------


## Albinobrow

Kluh looks around, flabbergasted! Where is shadow?! Where my shadow?!?! 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show



Kluh now has Enfeebled 2 as well as Clumsy 1. 


1. Seek Action (Not sure if you'd like me to roll. The action says it's a secret roll by GM. *shrug*)
Assuming he finds the shadow creature he will move up to attack. If he diesn't he will move around the corner and attack Strahd. 
2. Move
3. Strike (1d20+18)[*32*] CC (1d20+18)[*24*] DMG (2d8+8)[*15*] + Persistant Bleed (1d6)[*3*] (includes -2 from enfeebled 2)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Aleith dashes around one of the tombs, coming up behind the armored figure.  Still invisible, she lunges with her gloomblade and strikes from the darkness at the undead warrior.

*Spoiler*
Show

1-2: Move to Q19
3:  Attack with gloomblade from darkness: (1d20+21)[*40*] Damage: (2d6+5)[*11*] + (3d6)[*12*] Precision (debilitating strikes: apply takes an additional 2d6 from my attacks)
In addition to undetected (likely), she is flanking so I am assuming flat-footed.  If she was detected, that 3d6 should be 2d6)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Jildu's staff strikes and bursts in flames, with a marked impact on his opponent, while from behind eada comes in and sweeps him off his feet cleanly. The warrior falls, but dodges the follow-up attack and retaliates. The sword bites deep, even though Ser Richard gives the elf a degree of relief Cbyling on his deity's power. But then, coming from nowhere, Aleith appears, and buries her own blade in one of the armor's rare weak spots. The black knight doesn't seem to feel any pain, but his energy is visibly fading now. 

Kluh fruitlessly seeks his elusive enemy, but gives up and goes right at the newcomer instead - except they are four of them. He strikes one at random, but it turns out to be one of the illusions. At least the hit makes it vanish. Then Razick, seeing the gigantic goblin obstruct his line of fire, goes around the crypt for a clearer shot. Unfortunately, his flasks of fire pass through the images without hitting anything and harmlessly crash against a wall further away. 

*Spoiler: end of round 3*
Show

PC's actions

Jildu's AoO hits. His True Strike Produce Flame spellstrike hits as well.

Eada moves in, trips again (success), strikes (miss) and moves away. 

The armored warrior reacts with an Attack of Opportunity (1d20+20)[*34*] damage (2d12+9)[*26*] + (1d6)[*6*] cold - HIT

If this is a hit, then Ser Richard reacts with Retributive Strike, reducing damage by 12 - thanks to this, Eada takes only 20 damage.

Kluh realizes that the shadow literally disappeared into the wall, moves, and goes for Strahd. On a roll of 1, it hits him (1d4)[*4*] otherwise it hits and destroys an image - MISS, 2 images left

Aleith has Swift Sneak and cover throughout her second move, so he gets a Stealth check (no need for a secret check in this case) (1d20+21)[*30*] -SUCCESS
If this is not a success, I'll substract (1d6)[*6*] from the damage. Either way, the enemy is flat-footed, since Ser Richard flanks, and Eada made him prone to boot. Aleith's hit is a crit!

Ser Richard's Smite Evil remains active since the dark warrior attacked one of his allies. He takes his bastard sword in both hands (1 action, damage die is now d12), and strikes twice
#1 (1d20+20)[*30*] damage (2d12+5)[*17*]+ 4 good damage - HIT
#2 (1d15+15)[*24*] damage (2d12+5)[*26*]+ 4 good damage - MISS (EDIT botched roll redone in OOC, but still a miss with a *29*.)

Razick has his line of sight blocked by an enormous Kluh. He moves to P25, and throws two Moderate Alchemist Fire bombs at Strahd. Unfortunately, Kluh had to move close, which means he takes splash damage.
#1 (1d20+19)[*27*] damage (2d8+5)[*14*], + 2 persistent fire damage, and 5 splash damage. Rolling for Mirror Image: (1d4)[*3*] or (1d3)[*1*] depending how many images are left - MISS
#2 (1d20+14)[*25*] damage (2d8+5)[*15*], + 2 persistent fire damage, and 5 splash damage. Rolling for Mirror Image: (1d4)[*1*] or (1d3)[*1*] or (1d2)[*2*] depending how many images are left - MISS
Mirror Image specifies that there is no damage if the attack fails to hit the AC, so in that case I will rule that the bomb goes through an image and explodes further way, causing no splash damage to anyone - both missed, nobody takes damage.

This is complicated... so, I'll do another post for enemy actions after I see the result here.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The big black armor has taken a beating, but its silent owner isn't about to give up. Without bothering to stand back up, he strikes with his word, leaving Ser Richard with an open chest wound coated in frost. He then points the sword towards his opponents. Ser Richard, recognizing the gesture, dodges out of the way, but Jildu is hit by the full blast of bone-chilling cold, while all around him a mass of bats, frozen to death in mid-flight, rain all over the floor.

Up ahead, Kluh easily deflects a desultory unarmed strike from the master of the premises, but he notices the nobleman's nails are actually pretty sharp claws, and his snarl reveals white fangs - this is a vampire, just like in the legends, for sure. But the giant goblin doesn't really have time to analyze this further, as he gets a nasty surprise: The shadow creature emerges from the wall to strike him in the back, and then goes right back in and out of his reach!

With a knowing smile, Strahd von Zarovich retreats, surrounded by his remaining illusory doubles. He then calls for words of power:

"Du sol mes tentacules émergent
Pour ici vous étrangler
Ainsi mon pouvoir vous submerge
Vous voici bien attrapés!"

From everywhere around Kluh, eada and Razick, a horde of writhing black tentacles appear to grapple them! Eada is taken in the constricting embrace, but the two goblins manage to dodge them for now...

*Spoiler: end of round 3, enemy actions*
Show



The shadowy creature:
#1 Strides out of the wall in K22 behind Kluh, flanking him.
#2 Strikes Kluh (1d20+18)[*34*] (this is a finesse attack, so the enfeebled condition actually doesn't reduce the bonus) damage (2d10+6)[*15*] - HIT
#3 Steps back through the wall.

The black warrior:
#1 Attacks Ser Richard from prone (1d20+20)[*36*] damage (2d12+9)[*24*] + (1d6)[*4*] cold - HIT
#2-3 Throws another blast of cold that catches Ser Richard and Jildu, and wipes out the bats.
Cold damage (5d12)[*32*], basic Reflex save DC28 
Ser Richard (1d20+18)[*38*] - CRIT SUCCESS, no damage
Jildu (1d20+18)[*21*] - FAIL, full damage

Count Strahd von Zarovich:
#1 Strikes Kluh  (1d20+21)[*22*] damage (2d10+10)[*26*] - CRIT MISS
#2 Strides to K30
#3-4 Casts Black Tentacles, catching eada, Kluh, and Razick. Spell Attacks rolls against Fort DC of each one:
eada DC27 (1d20+21)[*36*], if successful: grabbed and [roll]3d6[/ro - HIT, instead of this botched roll I'll just use the roll for Kluh below, 11 damage
Kluh DC 31 (1d20+21)[*27*], if successful: grabbed and (3d6)[*11*] damage - MISS
Razick DC 28 (1d20+21)[*28*], if successful: grabbed and (3d6)[*12*] damage - MISS

This round: 
- Kluh took 15 damage
- Ser Richard took 28 damage
- Jildu took 32 damage
- Eada took 11  *31* damage including the AoO and is grabbed (escape DC is 31, the tentacle's AC is 31 if you want to attack it)

*Spoiler: map*
Show

It's not easy to draw a 20-ft burst in isometric view but I think this is about right.

----------


## Thunder999

Jildu takes a moment to concentrate then swings at the flagging warrior, twice if necessary.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

1 action to recharge spellstrike (there's not two enemies in range to use my conflux spell on) 
1st attack (1d20+20)[*31*] to hit for (2d8+7)[*18*] bludgeoning, (1d6)[*5*] and (1d4)[*3*] fire and 2 force damage
2nd attack (1d20+15)[*24*] to hit for (2d8+7)[*20*] bludgeoning, (1d6)[*2*] and (1d4)[*4*] fire and 2 force damage
If the second one isn't needed Jildu will approach the other fight, J22 looks to be as close as he could get. (not expecting, but just in case)
86/118hp
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2643175

----------


## Gwynfrid

Jildu's well-aimed blow knocks the dark warrior's helmet off, and he falls, leaving behind what looks like a mass of dust and smoke filling his battered armor.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

With the undead warrior felled, Aleith dashes down the hall.  Stopping behind a wall, she made sure she was out of view, then dashed down the corridor toward the main conflict, clinging to shadows and sneaking past Kluh.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

1: stride to K18
2: hide
3: swift sneak to H23
Reaction: nimble dodge if attacked

Aleith Gahrain

----------


## Albinobrow

Kluh winces again as the shadow foe appears and slices at him, but his eyes focus on the man before him. He breathes deep and with a loud bellow he leaps over the tentacles to strike the man once more!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


1: Renewed Vigor for +4 temp HP
2: LEAP action! Thanks to the raging Athlete and Powerful leap feats he leaps 20ft  to K28,L27
3. Strike! Giant's stature gives him reach so he can swing with a 10ft reach
Attack (1d20+20)[*23*] -2 = *21* Damage (2d8+15)[*28*] -2 = *26*+ (1d6)[*5*] Persistent Bleed (Forgot the enfeebled 2 condition)

----------


## zylodrizzt

Eada struggles to no avail
*Spoiler: eada rnd 4*
Show

1. Try to escape (1d20+20)[*24*]
2. If escape move to flank with kluh if not try to escape again (1d20+20)[*32*] 
3. If flank flurry trip (1d20+20)[*25*] unarmed (1d20+16)[*35*] damage (2d6+6)[*13*].well guess my last action is to move to j 21 (I think. Change flavor later.)

----------


## Gwynfrid

In a cry of fury, Kluh leaps forward to attack, but unfortunately, he only succeeds in removing one of the elusive images of the Count. Behind him, eada struggles to escape the grasping embrace, but eventually wiggles out and swiftly runs out of the dangerous zone. Jildu, having stepped forward, notices that the giant goblin disdained the black tentacles threat in his eagerness to go at the enemy: He's now completely tangled. Hardly anyone hears Aleith's move, and for all practical purposes, it is as if she had disappeared from the field of battle.

Boldly, Ser Richard moves forward to face the vampire, and claims in a stentorian voice:

"Behold, Count von Zarovich! I myself bear the taint of undeath, but my faith is stronger by far! It commands that the likes of you be destroyed, and peace restored. Submit, and you will leave this unlife of despair. If you do so, I will fervently pray on your behalf, that in recognition of your last act, your soul can be redeemed in the afterlife!"

Not listening to any of that tirade, Razick dashes left and right between the tentacles, and finds himself in a position to throw additional fire at the master of the premises...

*Spoiler: end of round 3, character's actions*
Show

Eada escapes, Jildu and Aleith move forward.

Kluh jump and misses, destroying one image - 1 image left.

Ser Richard 
#1-2 Stride twice to K23
#3 Evangelize Strahd! (1d20+19)[*29*] - FAIL

Razcik
#1 Stride to O32
#2 Moderate Alchemist Fire at Strahd, (1d20+19)[*36*] damage (2d8+5)[*17*], + 2 persistent fire damage, and 5 splash damage. Rolling for Mirror Image: (1d2)[*2*] (hit on a 1) - MISS, no images left
#3 Moderate Alchemist Fire at Strahd, (1d20+14)[*25*] damage (2d8+5)[*15*], + 2 persistent fire damage, and 5 splash damage. If one image is left, rolling for Mirror Image: (1d2)[*1*] (hit on a 1) - MISS

The tentacles try to grab Kluh again, DC 31 (1d20+21)[*35*], if successful: grabbed and (3d6)[*11*] damage - SUCCESS, 11 damage, DC31 to escape or AC31 to hit the tentacles.

Strahd took 5 fire damage.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Razick's attacks only destroy the remaining illusion, and leave some lingering fire that singes the Count's feet. He snarls in a supreme display of amusement, and Razick notices how quickly the traces of burn seem to vanish off his pale skin.

"I don't know what's more pitiful, your sanctimonious lesson or the little bottles of weak fire. You seek to destroy me? Try finding me, first!" 

The Count incants a new spell. In front of Kluh's eyes, another image appears, splitting away from the vampire's body. Both Strahds then calmy walk away, in opposite directions!

While all witness this new display of arcane power, the creature made of shadows shows itself again, this time to strike Jildu...

*Spoiler: end of round 3, enemy actions*
Show

The shadowy creature:
#1 Strides out of the wall in J22.
#2 Strikes Jildu (1d20+18)[*33*] negative damage (2d8+6)[*17*] - HIT

If it hits:
Ser Richard reacts with Retributive Strike (1d20+20)[*34*] damage (2d12+5)[*23*], and 3 persistent good damage from Divine Smite - HIT
This reduces the damge to Jildu by 12
#3 Pulls Jildu's shadow, making him enfeebled 2

If it misses:
#3 Steps back through the wall.

Count Strahd von Zarovich:
#1-2 Casts a spell, making a new image appear
#3 Strides away... and so does the image.

The splash did some damage, but it was cancelled by fast healing.

Jildu took 5 damage and is enfeebled 2.

*Spoiler: map*
Show

----------


## zylodrizzt

Eada jumps to the side twisting in the air grabbing at something that passes as an arm. The appendage twists as eada drops his weight taking the shadow to the ground. He twists once again dropping his heel on the creatures head.
*Spoiler: eada rnd 4* 
Show

1. Flank with jildu
2 flurry of manuvers 1st grapple (1d20+20)[*28*]2nd trip (1d20+16)[*28*]
3 normal attack (1d20+12)[*28*] damage (2d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## Thunder999

"I definitely preferred the knight."

Seeing himself in a flank with Eada and not really having any better options, Jildu goes for another True Strike combo, hoping the foresight will let him compensate for his sudden weakness, he swings his staff around with a crackle of lightning.

*Spoiler: OOC/rolls*
Show

True Strike and spellstriking a shocking grasp, Jildu's only really got strength based offensive options, so no avoiding the enfeebled penalty (he could cast spells directly, but his spell attack rolls are 2 lower than his melee anyway)  
So taking the better of (1d20+18)[*38*] and (1d20+18)[*34*] to hit
for (2d8+5)[*17*] magical bludgeoning, (1d6)[*2*] fire (flaming rune), (6d12)[*46*] 5th level shocking grasp and 2 force damage,

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Aleith keeps to the shadows and dashes toward the count, when she arrives, she strikes with her gloomblade.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

1-2 Swift sneak to I34: (1d20+21)[*40*]
3 Attack: (1d20+21)[*36*] Damage: (2d6+7)[*18*] + (2d6)[*9*] + (1d6)[*6*] 
First if count if flatfooted,  second if Aleith is undetected

----------


## Albinobrow

LET GO STUPID THINGS!! Unable to shake off the tentacles he takes a moment looking side to side before closing his eyes and searching for the scent of the count.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Forgot about beingstuck
Action 1 and 2 rolled in OOC 24 and 29 so still stuck.
Instead he will use his imprecise scent to search for Strahd and see which is which
Seek (1d20+15)[*30*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Eada reacts to the shadowy assault by instinctively grabbing at the dark attacker. The mystic runes on his silk hand wrappings shine with occult power and he feels the substance of shadow under his fingers as he forces the enemy to the ground, with a hit that shouldn't be solid, but somehow is. This is followed by a massive flash of lightning from Jildu's staff, and when the afterimages are gone, so is the shadow, dispersed by the enormous energy of the spellstrike.

Kluh struggles desperately, but fails to escape the clutches of the dark spell. He sniffs around to try and distinguish which of the two vampires is real, but the pervasive smell of bat guano is simply too strong for him to make such a subtle difference.

Ser Richard, seeing that the shadow threat is no longer, hustles forward in his ponderous armor, dogding tentacles on the way, keen to come to Razick's help, while the goblin takes another bomb from his belt. But as soon as he throws his fiery concoction, the image of the vampire in front of him shatters into hundreds of mirror-like shards! "Rats and roaches! Broken mirror is bad luck..." He mutters under his breath. Nevertheless, he turns on his heels to go after the real vampire, and throws a different kind of bomb this time. It crashes on the nearby wall, but the count is unable of evade some of the mystic liquid, that burns his flesh, and he flinches.

A completely silent Aleith strides forward, and her companions might wonder where she went, if it weren't for the raging snarl of the count as the gloomblade connects. But the vampire regains his composure quickly, and his wound closes at an incredible speed. 

"You dare to come to meet me alone. Well, then. We shall see if your mind is up to the task." 

His piercing, blood-shot gaze focuses on the rogue, who finds herself unable to look away... And sees the vampire climb the arched wall, as easily as if it were a ladder, and hang on to the ceiling up above her. She shakes her head, still reeling under the mental assault.

*Spoiler: end of round 4*
Show


I ruled that the handwraps with the ghost touch can indeed touch incorporeal creatures. Eada grappled, tripped and hit, and then Jildu's spellstrike critted for... 134 damage. No more shadow.

Aleith becomes visible to Strahd as soon as she comes in sight, so he isn't flatfooted. (See "You dont get to roll against a creature if, at the end of your movement, you neither are concealed from it nor have cover or greater cover against it. You automatically become observed by such a creature." in the Sneak rules.) She still hits for some damage, but the vampire has some resistance, and fast healing kicks in to erase it.

Ser Richard needs all 3 actions to move to P31. Note the tentacles aren't difficult terrain.

Razick
#1 Throw Moderate Alchemist Fire at Strahd, (1d20+19)[*29*]. The image shatters, and Razick makes a Will save DC31 (1d20+17)[*35*] to avoid the effects of Mirror's Misfortune - SUCCESS
#2 Stride to M35
#3 Throw Moderate Ghost Charge at Strahd, (1d20+14)[*29*] and possibly 2nd roll, (1d20+14)[*30*]. Positive damage (2d8+5)[*7*] Strahd is enfeebled 1 until next round if hit - MISS, but splash damage 5 applies, so he is still enfeebled.

Strahd
#1-2 Look hard at Aleith, Will save DC31 CORRECTION: this is DC28 (1d20+16)[*30*] - SUCCESS Aleith is stunned 1.
#3 Climb to the ceiling, 15 ft up.

I forgot the tentacle damage, rolled in OOC: *8* damage.

Summary for this round
The vampire took some damage, most of which was healed fast. He's enfeebled 1.
Kluh to 8 damage
Alleith is stunned 1


*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Reeling a bit from whatever the count did to her mind, Aleith touches the heavy ring on her right hand.  I could say the same to you, she boasts to the vampire.  After a moment, she launches a potent energy blast at the count.  

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

1: stunned
2-3: Ring of the Ram (4d6)[*8*] push 10 ft to L36

The target must attempt a DC 22 Fortitude save.

Critical Success The target is unaffected.
Success The target takes half damage and is pushed half the distance.
Failure The target takes full damage and is pushed the full distance.
Critical Failure The target takes double damage and is pushed twice the distance.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The vampire scoffs at Aleith's attempt to rip him off the wall with arcane power.

*Spoiler*
Show

Fort DC22 (1d20+18)[*33*], critical success, no damage.

----------


## Thunder999

Jildu takes a moment to focus because getting closer.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stride twice to get to I32 and recover spellstrike.

----------


## zylodrizzt

Eada rushes down to where strahd is. As he gets closer he  tilts his body with the wall running across it as easily as level ground. When he reaches strahd he grabs an arm and sweeps his the remaining limbs on the wall. They tumble down both managing to stay on their feet but eada manages to grip the count to prevent him from going up the wall or escaping again.
*Spoiler: eada rnd 5?*
Show

1. Use wall run to get up to strahd.
2. Flurry: Grapple (1d20+20)[*22*] trip (1d20+16)[*35*]
3. Strike (1d20+12)[*29*] damage (2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Kluh groans against the constraints of the tentacles holding him down until he finally breaks free and makes a break for Strahd! 
*YYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Rolls made in OOC thread

1. Escape - FAIL with 28
2. Escape - SUCCESS! with 33
3. Stride to spaces J32,K31. I believe that's the closest I can get to him in one stride.

Currently at 123 hit points. Still Clumsy 1 and Enfeebled 2 and raging large!

----------


## BelGareth

Ser Rychard looks around and frowns, this foe was a master manipulator, and he was spreading the group out *"He's spreading us out, stay together, and stick together"* he yells out as he strides around a corner and eyes his opponent moving ever closer as his hands glow with divine power, healing his wounds. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Action 1-2: Double move to J33
Action 3: Use lay on hands on self to heal 30 hp's
Reaction: Grant Aleith resistance to all damage 12 if struck by vampire

Ser Rychard
*HP's:* 94/148
*AC:* 31
*Class DC:* 29
*Speed:* 20ft
*Fort:* +21
*Ref:* +19
*Will:*+15
*Perception:* +12
*Effects:* none
*Focus points:* 0/1

----------


## Gwynfrid

In a mad dash, the heroes scramble to catch up with the Count. Kluh finally pulls himself out of the tentacular embrace, Jilud calmy comes in, Ser Richard takes care of his wounds and strides to get closer to the action. Eada bounces on walls, feet impossibly finding purchase on the vertical surface until he grabs the vampire tightly, and causes him to fall. Both opponents nimbly land on their feet and stand on the ground, staring at each other so close that their noses nearly touch Will the vampire attempt another contest of will?

Razick interrupts the face-off by throwing two vials, sure in the knowledge that only the Count will be harmed by the mystical alchemy herein But when the resulting splash of liquid drenches his companions, a yelp of pain from Ser Richard makes him reconsider his assumptions. He doesnt have time to think of the implications, though, because then, the vampires sepulchral voice fills the corridor:

You think you can thwart me. Such childishness. 

Eada suddenly loses his iron grip on both the vampires shoulders, as he dissolves. All the elf has in his grasp is mere mist! Strahd von Zarovich, with a smug smile on this now insubstantial but very recognizable face, slides away slowly, without a sound. The mist flows under the stone door of a nearby crypt, and the vampire disappears in it.

*Spoiler: end of round 5*
Show


Eada spent a hero point to reroll, and the grapple succeeds. However, he needs 2 Strides to get there, so there is no Strike after the Flurry.

Razick

In previous rounds, I missed the applicability of Expanded Splash, which makes the splash 10' radius, and _adds_ the Int bonus to the splash damage (Calculated Splash only _replaces_ the splash damage with the Int bonus). This is something I hadn't realized before. So, I retroactively added 2 damage to the splash Razick scored last round, and I'll use it moving forward. 

#1 Throw Moderate Ghost Charge at Strahd, (1d20+19)[*36*] Positive damage (2d8+7)[*9*] and enfeebled 1 until the start of Razick's next turn (except on critical miss) - HIT! Unfortunately, the splash damage and enfeebled effect applies to Ser Richard.
#2 Throw Moderate Ghost Charge at Strahd, (1d20+14)[*24*] Positive damage (2d8+7)[*15*] and enfeebled 1 until the start of Razick's next turn (except on critical miss) - MISS but the splash damage applies.
#3 Stride to O35

Strahd

Another thing I missed in the last 2 rounds is the Haste effect on Strahd  :Small Red Face: , but I'm not going to retroactively fix that.

#1 Turn to Mist
#2-3 Stride twice (Speed in mist form is 10) and slip under the door in J37-38
#4 Who knows?

Summary of effects:
Strahd took 16 damage and is enfeebled 1. And he turned to mist.
Ser Richard took 14 damage and is enfeebled 1.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Aleith, both annoyed and relieved that the vampire didnt seem to be viewing them as a serious threat, withdrew her tools and strode forward to the door.  With her practiced grace and skill, she worked the mechanism with her pick.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thievery: (1d20+22)[*41*]

----------


## zylodrizzt

Eada gets in range with a knife throw (about 10ft behind aleith) and readies to attack

*Spoiler: eada rnd 6*
Show

1 move into dagger throw range
2+3 ready an action for when the door opens to throw dagger at strahd

----------


## Thunder999

Jildu will move up behind Aleith and cast a False Life

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Guess we're just waiting until Aleith gets us through huh.

10 temp hp from false life, 86/118hp, 28 AC
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2643175

----------


## Albinobrow

Kluh tries to squeeze his large frame through the tight corridors with the occasional spark here and there from his beat up bastard sword banging against the stonework around him.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Just putting in a post contingent that gets me in a near by space, either to rip the door off the hinges if Aleith doesn't get it open or to ready a strike. Whichever the situation calls for upon arrival. 

To open the door I believe would just be a strength roll (1d20+3)[*9*] If it's athletics +18 to the roll BAH!

If door is open and I can attack then attack I shall! (1d20+18)[*31*] dmg (2d8+10)[*13*] + (1d6)[*3*] persistent bleed damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

The companions scramble to gather around the crypt. Dropping her weapons, Aleith gets to work on the lock, and is quickly rewarded with a satisfying _click_. The door, however, doesn't budge, and she realizes there is an additional lever in the mechanism that will require more effort.

In the tense silence, the strongly muffled voice of the vampire behind the stone door might be heard by the keenest ears, but otherwise nothing else happens...

*Spoiler: end of round 6*
Show

Aleith scores one success against the lock, but she will need another check.

Other than moving and preparing attacks, Razick and Rychard can't do much. Since the door doesn't open this round and Strahd doesn't come out, the readied actions this round aren't triggered.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Aleith scowls at the difficulty from this lock.  She continues to work on the mechanism, while the others stand around behind her.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thievery: (1d20+22)[*38*]
Last action: pick up gloomblade

----------


## zylodrizzt

*Spoiler: eada rnd 7?*
Show

1. Move to door
2. Open door
3. Toss dagger

Attack(1d20+20)[*34*]
Damage(2d4+6)[*12*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

The stone door opens, its rusty iron hinges creaking menacingly... Behind, eada sees a grey marble sarcophagus. Behind it stands the Count,  pushing the sarcophagus' lid open. The sylph monk's dagger flies true, but somehow the vampire manages to dodge it.

----------


## Thunder999

Jildu strides close enough to swing at the vampire and attempts to trip it.  Then he'll back out to his original location as there's really not much space.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So that's stride to within 10ft, since he has reach then (1d20+20)[*39*] to trip with his staff 

Given that a 20 would only be 33 after MAP and Enfeebled 2 I'm not even going to try anything extra.

10 temp hp from false life, 86/118hp, 28 AC, enfeebled 2 (can anyone fix that?)
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2643175

----------


## Gwynfrid

The door having given way, the companions rush forward to attack with everything they got! Kluh's enormous sword could problaby cleave the vampire in twain... If it hadn't ducked under it. Fancy footwork deftly thwarts Jildu's trip attempt as well as Ser Rychard's strike, and the bomb from Razick crashes against the back wall harmlessly. 

The master of Ravenloft simply makes his mocking, cruel smile at his enemies, revealing two long, pointed teeth. 

My, these toddlers seems to think I am within their power to touch.  His voice, now softer, oozes confidence and sarcasm.

... But I have a child of my own, who surely can touch them, however.  He points towards the now open sarcophagus, and a shadowy, incorporeal form emerges from it, resembling another kind of ghost, this one with burning eyes that reflect its hatred for the living. Its shadowy claws are weapon enough to strike Ser Rychard successfully, but the knight seems completely unfazed. He smiles and returns the mockery. "Lo and behold... Your puppet is wholly harmless."

*Spoiler: end of round 7*
Show


(EDITED to show Aleith not moving and instead picking up her gloomblade)

For Kluh, I had him move 5ft closer, using reach, and I used the roll of 31 from post #60.

For Jildu, I had him move in, because eada  Aleith and Kluh use the space in front of the door. This way, he can attack. 

As a readied action, Razick throws a Moderate Ghost Charge at Strahd, (1d20+14)[*21*], positive damage (2d8+5)[*16*]

Ser Richard moves to J37 and strikes twice
(1d20+20)[*22*], damage (2d8+5)[*9*]
(1d20+15)[*30*], damage (2d8+5)[*19*] 

The shadowy creature rises from the sarcophagus, and attacks Ser Rychard twice 
Strike #1 (1d20+17)[*34*], negative damage (2d8+5)[*13*] - hit... but Rychard is immune to negative damage.
Strike #2 (1d20+12)[*28*], negative damage (2d8+5)[*17*] - miss

Extra roll (1d20+22)[*33*]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------

